# power bareboat in south pacific



## jhc382 (Jan 30, 2009)

Does anybody know if there are any power boats available for bareboat charter in Fiji, Tonga, Tahiti, French Polynesia, etc?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Why would they want a powerboat charter company in paradise??? BTW, did you read the name of this website...it is SAILnet...  We really don't pay much attention to POWERBOATS here for some reason. I think you should be looking at STINKPOTnet


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

It's not a bare boat and it's not cheap but if you've got $20,000 for the week see Luxury Yacht charter Escapade, Northport, South Pacific, South Pacific


----------

